# Kerfing



## rkwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

I built a curved banquette by kerfing some 1/2'inch birch plywood. As this was my first time kerfing and building a banquette, I didn't think I could kerf a whole sheet of plywood for the back rest so I did it in three sections and filled the horizontal seams with wood putty. I think I need to reinforce these seams somehow. Any suggestions?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You'll probably need to post a picture to get meaningful answers. Do you have a support structure behind the joints?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Does it have to look good or can it be messy?

Thin bending plywood (Italian bending ply) can
be glued and stapled from the back with 3/8" 
crown staples. That will fix the bend well. It's
probably one of the quicker ways to get this
done. I would use plastic resin glue and a lot of 
staples. Contact cement could work without staples
but I'd be concerned about voids.


----------



## rkwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a photo of the back. I built this to hide two poles down in my basement.


----------



## rkwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a photo of the front


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bondo?


----------



## rkwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought about Bondo. Probably a lot easier than fiberglass.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Make sure that you have *plenty of ventilation* and *no sources of sparks/flames* in the area if you use Bondo!
Ventilation for yourself and no spark/flames for the Bondo fumes.


----------



## rkwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

I used to restore cars years ago and have used Bondo. Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, okay, I was thinking the seams were vertical. I would worry the bondo is too brittle and any flexing will crack it. Loren's idea of backing the seams with glued plywood seems like a safer bet.


----------

